# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  15% домашних роутеров потенциально опасны

## CyberWriter

Не меньше 15% домашних Wi-Fi роутеров подвергают риску данные своих владельцев. Это выяснила компания ESET в ходе теста 12 000 домашних роутеров. Исследование реализовано при помощи нового модуля антивирусных продуктов ESET NOD32 «Защита домашней сети».

https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2016-10-20/21254

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> 15% домашних роутеров потенциально опасны


100% сетевых розеток в домах тоже потенциально опасны. Надо провести исследование.

----------

